# No barking?



## Litoris (Nov 5, 2004)

Just wondering if we are just lucky or if there are a lot of others with non-barking chihuahuas? Chili has only barked 4 times in his life (6 months). All 4 times, it was from surprise. He whimpers and whines when he wants something (like to go out to potty) but never barks. On the other hamd, my friend's chi (who is HUGE at 10+ lbs, but a gorgeous little guy) barks his head off constantly. 
So, just a quick poll -- who has non-barkers out there? :?:


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

Mikey can be quite the barker when he hears something outside but other than that he is pretty quiet. But he makes all kinds of cute noises to let you know what he wants :happy7:


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Mine are pretty much watch dogs.
They bark at things going on outside or when someone comes to the door.
They will also bark when something going on in the house startles them.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Kemo is quiet (watchdog only) Bindi can bark at a spot on a wall............


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

LOL Kemo's Mama!  I have one like that too. The other 2 are barkers too but not quite as bad.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

SC said:


> LOL Kemo's Mama!  I have one like that too. The other 2 are barkers too but not quite as bad.


 UUGGH it can be so annoying right now her bark is cute and little but I hear it getting bigger as time goes on :roll:


----------



## latenight423 (Aug 2, 2004)

*Dobbie and barking*

Dobbie is a 9.8# Chi and he will bark when someone is outside my front door. We live in an apartment on the 2nd floor of a 3-story apartment building. We are on the 2nd floor; there are 3 other apartments on my landing and 4 on the 3rd floor that all utilize the same stairwell. Dobbie has excellent hearing and has been known to jump off of the bed at 2 AM and go running to the door to tell people not to try to come in. Our bedroom is at the back of the apartment, well away from the stairwell.


----------



## Litoris (Nov 5, 2004)

:? I guess Chili is a wierdo. LOL. I mean, we have tried to get him to bark and like I said, the 4 times he did bark it was because he was taken by surprise by something. 
I have to say, though, that I am glad he isn't the yappy, barky type. I have always had big dogs (wolves, german shepherds, etc) and was a bit pensive about getting a little yapmachine, lol. We have been trying to decide if we will get another chi (I think we probably will if we can find a long-haired little girl for a decent price around here) but we are all kinda worried if we do, she will be a yapper. You know how they say that your second child is usually the polar opposite of your first, I wonder if it is true about chis? LOL 
For those with barkers, does it drive ya batty or can you tune it out like most people can tune out their own kids' whining?


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

I can usually tone it out.
I've been told I'm good at it LOL.
But I look at it like they are doing their job, and I sure wouldn't want them to not bark if someone came in.


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

It drives me batty! :wink: No most of the time it isn't so bad. Two of mine are pups and we're working on it. I have a small spray bottle of water that I threaten the yapper with. I don't even have to use it. If I just pick it up, she'll hush.


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

Marcus isn't much of a barker. He barks if something scares him which I think has happened about 5 times now. He just runs to the entry hall and looks at the door if someone is coming up to the house. Really odd not to have one vocally identify a visitor


----------



## SnickersMom (Feb 4, 2005)

Snickers doesn't really bark. He's a calm guy.

He might growl under his breath if he hears something outside but it's barely audible. He does have a "friendly" bark when he wants to play and I am not paying attention to him; but that doesn't happen often so most of the time he is quiet.


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

Gadget only barks at me if he wants me to play with him.. sometimes he will whine at the steps into the bathroom if he thinks someone is in the bedroom.... 

HE knows when we leave and when we come back home... He doesn't bark then and he hasn't barked at any noise outside... he's only 9 weeks old now so we will see... His mom and dad next door bark at everything... I wonder if barking is heredity?


----------



## Kat (Dec 26, 2004)

Shakira doesn't seem to be much of a barker either. She barks when she wants to play and that's about it really!


----------



## Litoris (Nov 5, 2004)

:shock: Amazingly, this morning, Chili barked!!! Not once or twice but a LOT! Tim's mom (my psycho-in-law, erm...mother-in-law) came by and as soon as she walked in the door, Chili started barking like he thought he was a german shepherd! We all stood there staring at him like he had grown another head, LOL  Glad to know he can actually do it. We figured it must be that she was wearing a new perfume or something, because he is usually pretty friendly to her. (Just goes to show how easy-going he is!!)


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

> Amazingly, this morning, Chili barked!!! Not once or twice but a LOT! Tim's mom (my psycho-in-law, erm...mother-in-law) came by and as soon as she walked in the door, Chili started barking like he thought he was a german shepherd!



Dogs are a good judge of Character!!! LOL :lol:


----------



## jlcase (Feb 8, 2005)

Charlie doesn't bark at all...he's only barked twice (he's almost six months) and both times were when he was trying to get me to play with him. The last time he scared himself with the bark, like he didn't know where it came from, it was sooooo funny. I'm glad I didn't end up with one that barks at every little thing that would drive me crazy! He's a whiner though...very good at getting what he wants!

Jessi :lol:


----------



## pouting_princess (Jan 15, 2005)

Annabelle never even made a sound for the first month i had her. then one day she barked once at my dachsaund cuz she wanted to play. slowly she has started barking more, but it's only for a few times in a row and it's usually when she wants to play. sometimes if i walk by her kennel after she has gone to sleep she will bark if i wake her up but that's it! you should be glad your chi is so good and quiet


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Buster used to NEVER bark but lately has been barking because I believe he has picked it up from Mr. Peepers. Mr. Peepers will bark at anything and everything. He even barks at the T.V., especially Animal Planet. I cannot watch Animal Cops in peace. :lol:


----------



## cobaltgirl (Feb 22, 2005)

Zoe doesn't bark at all! She's 9 months, and its wonderful hehe. She will growl, and shes barked like twice while playing but thats it. I was so afraid of getting a yippy dog, I got lucky!!


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Imkari That would be awful because i watch Animal planet a lot. Auggie seems to only bark at noises outside He has looked funny at the tv when a dog does bark :lol: :lol:


----------



## sye (Feb 14, 2005)

my chi barked when my husband tripped and made a sudden movement naer me. but other than that, she's quiet.


----------



## Litoris (Nov 5, 2004)

HAHAHA, well since I started this subject, Chili has become a watchdog. He still doesn't bark at random, but so far, he has barked about 3 times when someone besides our family walked in the door. It's kind of cool, because he will bark and then run to me and give me this look that says "Mom, someone's here, should I kill them or are they ok?" :lol: When I say "It's ok, Chili" He will go do the happy dance for them and let them know they are ok. 
I've been thinking...you know, he has never picked out a winning lottery ticket for me either. (hehe, y'know, since he started barking as soon as I mentioned that he doesn't, maybe now he will start picking out winning lottery tickets for me??)


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

I went and picked up Amanda from sschool this afternoon and while I was sitting there in the car waiting for her I was holding Gadget and these 3 high school boys walked by the car and Gadget didn't like that at all and started barking at them.. 


Amanda and I took Gadget into Walmart today(in his bag) and we were walking through the store and he was really good, then we got up to the cash register there was a couple small boys standing there with their mom and he started doing his I want to play bark and I turned his bag around and he was hoping and boucing in there trying to p[lay with those boys... it was so cute.. that is the first time he has done that...


----------



## sye (Feb 14, 2005)

my chi normally watches first and barks only when she feels it's necessary. my mother in law came for a visit and my chi never saw her before and mina started barking. she only barked a couple times and then she was quiet. i hope she stays that way and not become one of the psycho barkers that chis are known for.


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

sye said:


> i hope she stays that way and not become one of the psycho barkers that chis are known for.


  I honestly do not believe that..maybe is just a bad stereotype..today I was in a room with more than 30 chihuahuas and the only one barking was a Boxer pup! :lol: :lol:


----------



## sye (Feb 14, 2005)

sorry. my friend has like 3 chihuahua and her mom has too many to count, anyways, all they do is bark and they will not be quiet. i they bark at a moving leaf. i guess it takes a couple people to ruin a chi's reputation?


----------



## My Girl Pearl (Feb 25, 2005)

Pearl is pretty new at barking, but so far she only barks when she wants out of her play pen. I am hoping that doesn't change!


----------

